# welches angelboot?



## rob (7. Dezember 2007)

hallo boardies!
ich bräuchte eure hilfe und hoffe auf gute tipps.bin schon ein wenig verzweifelt und kann mich nicht entscheiden.

ich suche ein boot zum angeln.hauptsächlich für die donau bzw süsswasser.
sehr viel platz ist mir wichtig,2 personen sollten schon angeln können(ab 4m),kippstabil soll es sein,mit 6 ps kurzschaft zufahren und mit einer person ins gleiten kommen,stauräume sollte es haben und nicht mehr als 1800 euro kosten.ich werde es meisstens alleine trailern,möchte angelrutenhalter montieren,eventuell einen sessel aufstellen und ein biminitop dazu haben.

ich habe mir denk ich fast alle webseiten über ruderboote usw angesehen und mir davon einige boote ausgesucht.

in diesem thread:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1405508
haben dolfin und andere boardies schon hilfreiche tipps gegeben.
was ich nicht wusste ist, dass die doppelschaligen boote angeblich irgendwann wasser ziehen.wie sieht es denn mit der haltbarkeit von gfk aus?
wann wir das brüchig bzw. kann man dem vorbeugen?beim aluboot hab ich ja diese probleme nicht.

hier meine auswahl :

fishunter 430 profi (runterscrollen und klicken)
http://www.kanusport-dreisbusch.de/index.html?boote_ruderboote.htm

einmal das greenday(super serienausstattung) und eventuell das gfk 4,3 (aber doppelschalig)
http://www.sailart.de/motorboote/gfk-boote/gfk-boote.htm

moby dick 420 (auch doppelschalig)
http://www.fangboot.de/

super schön und gute ausstattung aber leider etwas kurz dafür breit
das turando (runterscrollen)
http://www.killermann.de/seerose/index.html?ruderboote.htm


auf genietete jons gehen und dann auf das 1436 jon
ist ein geniales aluboot,hat aber keine stauräume und der boden beim bug steigt ab der letzten bank mit auf.d.h. etwas platzverlusst.
http://www.marine.cz/SortimentCJ_DE/indexCJ_DE.htm


na ja und dann noch ein schmäleres...gefällt mir weniger
420 er
http://www.boote.pl/420.html


was denkt ihr welches der boote bietet wirklich den meisten platz und entspricht meinen anforderungen.
was denkt ihr ist besser,ein flacher rumpf oder kiel?
das jonboat ist ja ein flachrumpfboot und somit super kippstabil.befürchte aber wenn welle ist,wäre das eine nachteil.
freu mich schon auf eure antworten.
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## murmeli1965 (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Servus,
du musst wissen was du willst, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Mir persönlich gefäällt das Moby Dick am Besten.
Toller Rumpf/Kiel und umlaufende Sitzgelegenheit, 
da ist man sehr flexibel.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> du musst wissen was du willst, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
> Gruß Oldi



danke schon mal für deine meinung.
da ich ja die boote leider nicht ansehen kann,bin ich von meiner einschätzung und hoffentlich euren erfahrungen abhängig.
ich tue mir sehr schwer beim erkennen, welches boot auf die verschiedenen längen zur breite den meissten platzkomfort bietet.dann bin ich verunsichert mit den aussagen,dass ein doppelwandiges boot irgendwann mit wasser voll läuft.
generell sind alle verlinkten boote für mich relevant.
staukästen müssen halt auch sein.rudern werd ich es auch ab und an.
lg rob


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Rob,
ich antworte hier. Auf einen bestimmten Typ will ich nicht unbedingt hinaus. Es gibt sehr viele leistungsfähige Bootshersteller in dieser Größe. Ein paar Einzelheiten:

GFK ist sicher kein Problem und kann dich 30 Jahre und länger begleiten. Es ist leicht zu reparieren. Alu ist sicher für ein Boot dieser Größe sehr gut, bedeutet aber, du benötigst bei Reparaturen oder Montagen einen Fachmann.

Ein flacher Boden ist für die meisten Süßwasser natürlich ausreichend und gibt eine stabile Lage. Wenn du allerdings größere Seen befischen willst, ist es schon ein wilder Ritt. Da du aber über etwa 6 PS nachdenkst, wird der Ritt erträglich sein.
Ein flacher Boden ohne Kiel ist aber sehr ungünstig beim schleppen. Man driftet dabei sehr stark. Wenn du also oft schleppen willst, würde ich mehr zu einem Boot mit Kiel raten.

Stauräme: Du kannst sowieso nicht alles im Boot lassen. Stauräume sind wichtig für Tanks, Batterien und eventuelle Elektronik. Ein Köderfischtank kann auch gute Zwecke leisten. Das alles ist durchaus in einer Heck und einer Mittelsitzbank unterzubringen. Wenn dann vorn nocht etwas Raum für Anker und Seile ist, sollte es reichen. Für Ruten und auch Kescher würde ich zu guten Rutenhaltern raten. Köder und andere Dinge kann man in schönen Taschen viel besser unterbringen, eventuell auch an einem Platzfest verzurren. Rettungswesten gehören nicht in Stauräume, sondern auf den Körper.

"Umlaufende Sitzbänke" würde ich absolut meiden. Genau das ist für mich ein absoluter Ausschlußgrund für ein Angelboot. Ein gutes Angelboot soll mir ermöglichen, dass ich möchlichst nahe an der Seitenwandung ans Wasser komme. Wenn ich mich dazu auf eine Sitzbank knien muß, bin ich schon halb über Bord. Ist auch fürs fischen im Stehen ungünstig.

Doppelrümpfe und Unsinkbarkeit. Wen es beruhigt - o.K. Es bedeutet aber keinen echten Gewinn an Sicherheit. Ich werde kaum noch irgendwo mit vollem Speed auf die heimtückischen Unterwasserberge rasen und mir riesige Löcher ins Boot reißen - oder? Wenn ich aber allein im Boot bin, bei sehr kaltem Wasser über Bord gehe, nützt mir die Unsinkbarkeit des Bootes wenig - auch wenn es dann noch etwas schwimmt. Ich muß ja wieder rein ins Boot. Daher lieber ein etwas größeres Boot und zu zweit fahren. Da ist dann jemand, der mir wieder ins Boot helfen kann.
Es gibt in diesen Preisklassen keine Schaumfüllungen, die nicht irgendwann Wasser ziehen. Das Boot wird immer schwerer werden.

Ich würde mir ein Boot von über 4m kaufen, einschalig aus GFK oder Alu. Hecksitzbank. Achte darauf, das Du bei deiner geringen Motorisierung nicht unbedingt eine Motorwanne haben mußt. Ein einfacher Heckspiegel reicht. Das ist sonst Platz, den du im Boot verlierst.
Im Boot Hecksitzbank, vorderer Stauraum und nicht mehr als eine Quersitzbank. Diese dann mit Stauraum genutzt. Ein wichtiger Gesichtspunkt ist bei jedem Boot die Freibordhöhe. Höheres Freibord ist gleichbedeutetnd mit mehr Sicherheit.
Ein kleiner Seitensteuerstand ist sehr entlastend für längere Fahrten. Es ist ätzend, bei kaltem Wind, Frost und Spritzwasser ein Boot mit der Pinne zu fahren.
Wenn Du dir einen neuen Motor kaufst, nimm einen 4 Takter mit 2 Zylindern. Das schont die Nerven und erhält den Wert deiner Investition lange.
Wenn der Bootsanbieter dir dann noch perfekt aus Boot zugeschnitte Schienen für verschiedene Dinge anbietet ( ich glaube ein guter Schirm ist für so ein Boot besser und vor allem günstiger als ein Biminitop ) kannst du sehr glücklich damit werden.
Das Boot sollten am tiefsten Punkt am Heck eine Ablassschraube haben, wodurch du eingedrungenes Wasser ablssen kannst. Da Boote dieser größe keine Selbstlenzug haben, ist es schon wichtig, Wasser im Boot hinauszubekommen. Das kann man mit einer kleinen lenzpumpe machen - oder einfach per Hand. Es muß nur entsprechendes Werkzeug an Bord sein..
Bei weiteren Fragen gern jederzeit wieder!
Petri


----------



## Ammersee-angler (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Wie wärs mit gebrauchten? Dann kannst selber rumbastlen und dir des nach deinen Wünschen gestalten.


----------



## beach (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo rob!

Ich kann mich den Ausführungen von Dolfin im Allgemeinen nur anschließen, dennoch würde ich eher zu einem Aluboot tendieren. Dies hat den Vorteil gegenüber GFK daß das Nachstreichen mit Farbe und der notwendige Antifoulinganstrich bei GFK- Booten wegfällt. Ich denke aber auch, daß Alu etwas stabiler ist, wenn's nicht gerade Billigboot ist.
Ein evtueller Riß bzw. ein Loch kann heutzutage in fast jeder Schlosserei repariert werden. Ich würde mich nach einen guten gebrauchten o. neuwertigen Angelboot umsehen.

Wünsch dir noch eine glückliche Hand bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## bike44rot (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Rob,

  es ist noch gar nicht lange her, da stand ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Meine Auswahlliste war sehr ähnlich. Ich machte mich auf an die umliegenden Seen und versuchte die Boote im Original zu sehen und zu fahren. 

  Richtig zufrieden war ich mit keinem der Kunststoffboote. Schließlich habe ich günstig, gebraucht ein „Porsche-Boot“ gekauft und den Rest des Geldes zurückgelegt für dieses

http://www.barroboote.de/fischen/ruder/boote/mittel.htm

  Grüße aus dem Allgäu 
Thomas


----------



## rob (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

danke euch allen für die super tipp's!!
dolfin ich schicke dir morgen eine pm!
die barroboote sind super,aber leider zu teuer.
theri sea fun und theri 440 wären auch nicht schlecht.liegen aber schon bei 3000 euros
ich hab auch eine pm von michael hornhechteutin bekommen mit einem hinweis auf einen guten bootstyp.dem werd ich auch noch nachgehen und das boot hier einstellen.
bin für jede weiteren tipps dankbar!
mit den besten güßen
rob


----------



## rob (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

servus dolfin!
ich hätte gerne noch deine meinung gehört.
also laut deinen ausführungen bleiben eigentlich nur mehr folgende 2 boote über:

einmal das
fishunter 430 profi (auf boote,dann ruderboote, runterscrollen und klicken)
http://www.kanusport-dreisbusch.de/

und das gfk 4,2 (nachteil bei dem boot ist,dass du hier anscheinend in den bänken keine staufächer hast)
http://www.sailart.de/motorboote/gfk.../gfk-boote.htm

wie findest du konkret die beiden boote?

und dann hab ich noch einen bootstyp auf folgender seite entdeckt.
http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/boote/bootsvermietung.html
kuck dir bitte mal ihre boote an!
die sehen super aus,aber leider kenn ich den bootstyp nicht.das logo kann man gerade nicht lesen.eventuell kennst du das boot.
so wie es aussieht kann man die auch mit einem kurzschaft fahren,ist aber schwer einzuschätzen.die größe mit 460 ist ebenso genial(das kann ich lesen ).
übrigens fahre ich einen relativ neuen mercury 6 ps 4 takter.der hat aber nur einen zylinder .
vielen dank für deine mühen und super beiträge!!!
lg rob


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Rob,
das Fishunter 430 kann ich mir ansehen. Es macht auf mich keinen guten Eindruck und das Material Diolen scheint irgendein Kunsstoff zu sein, der bei einer Reparatur viele Fragen aufwirft. Die gesamte innere Ausstattung ist wenig praktisch mit diesen Brettern. Mein Eindruck: Ruderbott vielleicht - aber als Motorboot würde ich es mir nicht kaufen wollen. Der Preis ist geil - aber sonst?

Das 2. Boot kann ich mir nicht anschauen, da der Link irgendwie nicht funzt.

Die Leihboote in Neustadt sind soweit ganz o.K. Ich gebe dir hier einmal einen Link zu einem GFK Bootshersteller in meiner Nähe. Das sind sehr hochbordige und robuste Boote. Ich meine, Fischbox fährt so ein Teil in 4,40. Das 4,10 sollte für Deine Zwecke gut sein.

www.km-boote.de


----------



## rob (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

sorry dolfin mein link war faul!
http://www.sailart.de/motorboote/gfk-boote/gfk-boote.htm
jetzt müsste es funzen.du musst wieder runterscrollen und auf das gfk 4,2 
gehen. ich kuck mir gleich mal deinen link an!
danke dir für deine hilfe!!!!suuuuuper:m

ok...ich hab mir jetzt deinen link angesehen.
sieht auch gut aus dieses boot.
ist zwar um 20 cm kürzer als das fishhunter 4.30,dafür aber breiter.
die steuerkonsole würd ich nicht brauchen.rudern muss ich das boot auch ab und an(in einigen meiner gewässer ist motor verboten,da bin ich aber eher selten).
ist dieses boot mit einem kurzschaft zu fahren?
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Das GFK 4,2 sieht auch sehr ordentlich aus. Die Bodenform erlaubt dir auch an den Seiten zu stehen, ohne das es sich zu sehr auf die Seite legt, wie es ein Boot mit ausgeprägtem V oder rundgeklinkert leicht macht.
Leider kann man in dem Proskekt wenig zu Stauräumen sehen. Diese Bereiche kann man aber mit etwas Bastelarbeit öffnen und entsprechnde auch dich verschließende Luken einbauen und diese Räume nutzen. Schön ist das angebotene Zubehör.
Für mich wäre dieses Boot von den beiden erste Wahl.

Ob das KM 410 einen Kurzschafter verträgt, weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte es aber erfagen, wenn es Dich interessiert


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

ich werde morgen mal bei sailart anrufen und genaue auskunft über das 4.20 er einholen.bin schon gespannt.
die travelerschiene wäre genial.befürchte nur das dies boot zu schwer für meine 6 ps ist und rudern wird auch nicht ohne.schau mer mal...
ich gebe dir bescheid wie es weitergeht:m
lg und danke noch einmal für deine hilfe.
rob


----------



## uer (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

hallo rop,

ich kann dir die boote von Killermann nur empfehlen, ich selber habe dieses hier 





*Bluestar Premium XL*
*STB-630m*

Ein großes Freizeit-, Arbeits- und Angelboot zum äußerst attraktiven Preis für bis zu 8-10 Personen. Doppelmotorisierung möglich. 

Technische Angaben: 

• Länge: 6,30 m / Breite 2,40 m 
• Gewicht: --- kg (Angabe folgt, da noch in Entwicklung) 
• aus GFK (Glasfaserkunststoff). 
• Farbe: komplett weiß oder dunkelblau/beige 
• 1x Steuerstand (ohne Steueranlage --> kann separat als Zubehör erworben werden), zwei verschließbare Staufächer (einmal vorn & einmal hinten), 2 herausnehmbare Mittelsitzbänke, Edelstahlreling (vorn & hinten), sehr hohe Bordwand, flacher & stabiler Boden, Gummischeuerleiste; auf Wunsch mit Polster, verstärkter Motoraufhängung für eine Doppelmotorisierung & zusätzlicher 10 Personen-Zulassung (gegen Aufpreis) erhältlich. 
• CE-Kategorie: C (küstennahe Gewässer) 

Mögliche, optionale Motorisierung: 

• 1x Benzin-Außenbordmotor bis max. 90 PS (ohne verstäkte Motoraufhängung) • 1x Benzin-Außenbordmotor bis max. 200 PS (mit verstäkter Motoraufhängung) • Doppelmotorisierung 2x Benzin-Außenbordmotor max. je 115 PS (mit verstäkter Motoraufhängung) 



































 
• Angebot ohne Motor --> kann separat bei uns erworben werden. 

Haben Sie noch weitere Fragen zum Boot, einen anderen Farb- oder Ausstattungswunsch, dann treten Sie mit uns in Kontakt ... 

gekauft und so aufgebaut, fahreigenschaften sind sehr gut, auch bei schlechtem wetter, naja und der preis ist auch ok, wie bei vielen booten von diesem händler,


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Uer,das paßt voll in die Kriterien: Für 2 Mann, ruderbar, Motorisierung 6 PS Kurzschaft und max 2000,- Euronen


----------



## rob (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

danke dir uer für deinen beitrag!
ein wunderschönes schiff mit super ausstattung.
kann mir gut vorstellen,dass dir dieses boot viel freude bereitet.
aber das boot ist wirklich einige nummern zu groß für den kleinen rob und seine donau:q:q
ich habe mich auf der killermann seite schon mal umgesehen und mit ihnen sogar telefoniert.
es ging um das turando...leider aber mit 3,90 ein wenig zu kurz und doppelschalig.
das Golo S (4.20*1.70)wäre von der größe und ausstattung genau mein boot...aber leider nur mit langschaft zu fahren und ist ein verdränger

bin gespannt welches boot ich bald fahren werde:q

lg aus wien#h


----------



## Freelander (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Das Teil sieht ja aus wie eine Galeere,4 Mann und 4 Ruder,2 können Angeln und der 5 kann Waserski laufen.:q


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

so nur zu info...die sailart verkaufen keine gfk boote mehr.
d.h. das schöne gkf 4,2 kann ich mir wieder in die haare schmieren.
vom preis leistungsverhältnis wäre das perfekt gewesen.

wenn ich nicht bald was finde leg ich noch einen tausender drauf und kauf mir dieses boot(danke dir torsk ni für deinen tipp)
http://www.sportgeraetemarkt.de/linder-fishing-440-aluminiumboot.html

lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Moin Rob!

Mal abgesehen von der Kohle (davon haben wir Mods ja eh genug  ) ist
das nicht die schlechtest Wahl :q


----------



## bike44rot (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Rob,

wenn schon kein Barro, dann ist das Linder sicher eine super Wahl.

#h Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hier mal mein Linder ready to go,







Perfekt für die Weser und auch außreichend für den Bellybereich 
(je nach Strand maximal 3KM) an der Küste. 

Als Verdränger ne gemütliche Sache (mit auf 8PS gepimptem F6B) 
wenn es fixer gehen soll würde ich das von mir empfohlene Sportsmann wählen
das sollte mit Deinen 6PS auch ins gleiten kommen. (Vorher mal ausprobieren)


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

dank euch#h
hey kai!
echt das 440 ist ein verdrängerich check auch gar nichts...
auf der seite ist ja ein foto von dem boot wie es in voller gleitfahrt auf den strand auf fährt..
dann muss ich doch noch das teurere sportsman anpeilen,
wenn ich nicht etwas ähnliches günstigeres bekomme....hoffentlich,ich mein die theri boote sind zwar doppelschalig,aber die zwischenräume mit einem nicht wasser saugenden schaumstoff gefüllt...das müsste doch funzen..
uhhh ich werd noch ganz wuschie....


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Jupp mit dem 8PSer sind maximal 20KM/H drin. Besser ist es nicht so viel Gas 
zu geben und mit knappen 13KM/H Rumpfgeschwindigkeit rum zu crusien.

Wenn es schneller gehen soll wirste am SM nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

shiiiiet kai..ich seh gerade ,dass ich das sportsman wegen der benötigung eines langschaft motors nicht fahren kann.ich hab ja nur einen 6 ps kurzschaft... hätt ich mir doch nur vor 2 jahren einen langschaft gekauft.wusste damals noch nicht ,dass du ein boot für kurzschaft auch mit langschaft fahren kannst...du also mit einem langschaft mit jeden bootstyp klar kommst.ärgerlich.
lg rob


----------



## uer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

hi rob & dolfin #h

im eifer des gefechts was falsches kopiert, |rotwerden wie das wohl gekommen ist #c--------  

das sollte es sein 
*Dreikieler II*




Ein schönes Boot mit leichtem Handling. Ideal für Leute, die auf ein *kippstabiles* (was ich sehr wichtig finde) Boot setzen. Für 3-4 Personen. 

Technische Angaben: 

• Länge: 3,60 m / Breite 1,50 m 
• *Gewicht: 80 kg* (das kann man(n) auch alleine transporrtieren und händeln)
• aus GFK (Glasfaserkunststoff). 
• Farbe: weiß oder blau/weiß 
• Rumpf ist doppelschalig. 
• herausnehmbare Mittelsitzbank, verschließbare Staufächer vorn & hinten, verstärkte Motoraufhängung, Gummischeuerleiste 
• CE-Kategorie: D 

Mögliche, optionale Motorisierung: 

• Elektromotor bzw. Benzin-Außenbordmotor bis max. 5 PS 

die verarbeitung ist ok bei diesen booten und auch der preis, war auf der boot&fan in berlin und hab mir die böötchen mal angesehen, 

übrigens, es gab auch noch andere die mir gefallen haben ------ aber da hätte ich bor 14 tagen den jacktop knacken müssen 

rop, das linder ist aber auch ne gute wahl, aber ob du mit dem preis hinkommst ?


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

servas uer!
ist auch ein interessantes boot ,dass ich mir schon auf deren seite genauer angesehen habe.
aber mit 3.50 ist es mir ein wenig zu kurz und der rumpf ist doppelschalig.
wenn ich von ihnen ein boot kaufen würde dann dieses(ist mir aber auch noch zu kurz,4.20-4.40 auf mind 1.5 breite wäre mir wichtig)
das turando (runterscrollen)
http://www.killermann.de/seerose/index.html?ruderboote.htm

wenn ich nicht bald was passendes finde,leg ich wirklich noch 1000 drauf und check mir das linder 440 und verzichte halt auf gleiten...........
die aller besten güße aus wien
rob


----------



## MefoProf (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo,

Mir persönlich gefallen die Crescent Boote ganz gut. Leider sind sie auch nicht ganz billig, aber das Crescent 380 liegt in etwa in dem von dir angegebenen Bereich und erfüllt so gut wie alle Kriterien, die Dolfin genannt hat. Ich stimme seiner Beurteilung zu, bis auf den Punkt, dass ich eine umlaufende Sitzbank nicht für ein Auschlusskriterium halte

hier mal ein paar links

http://www.crescent-boats.se/ge/offenebootefrbinnengewasser/380.htm
http://kielerbootsschau.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=30

Ausserdem ist es für Kurzschaftmotoren ausgelegt. Es ist übrigens kiene Spielerei, dass es Kurz - und Langschaft gibt. Natürlich kann man ein Boot für Kurzschaft auch mit einem Langschaft fahren, aber das ist auf Dauer nicht optimal, weder für den Motor, noch für die Fahreigenschaften. Ich habe selber ein Boot mit Kurzschaft und habe das auch eine Zeitlang mit Langschaft gefahren. 
Durch den Langschaft hast du auch einen höheren Tiefgang. Die Differenz zwischen Kurz- und Langschaft hört sich im ersten Moment vielleicht nicht nach viel an, aber wenn man oft am Ufer anlegt oder in die Flachwasserbereiche fährt, dann macht sich das auf jeden Fall bemerkbar.

Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich übrigens erst einmal nach einem gebrauchten Boot umsehen und damit unbedingt vorher eine Probefahrt machen. Sammel dann damit Erfahrung und finde heraus, was unter deinen Bedingungen wichtig ist und kaufe dir dann ein passendes Boot, wenn du immer noch Spass daran hast. All zu viele Boot vergammeln leider an Land. Gebrauchte Boote gibt es übrigens meist recht günstig.


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

danke dir mefoprof für deinen beitrag!
das crescent 410 ist ein heisser anwärter!!1ist auch noch mit kurzschaft zu fahren....allerdings schon 2800 euronen....uhhhhhhh....uhhhhhh...hoffentlich ist das christkindel heuer gut zu mir:q:m
lg rob


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

@ Rob Wenn es der Zufall will und Du mal in der Hannoveraner 
Ecke bist darfst meins gerne mal Probe fahren 

Fahrverhalten, Geradeauslauf, Stabilität und Spritverbrauch 
sprechen auf jeden Fall für das Fishing. Die Speed dagegen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Rob,
das KM 410 ist bauglich mit dem Crescent, ist mit Kurzschafter zu fahren und wesentlich preiswerter.

Küß die Hoand....


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hi Rob
Wenn du noch ein Boot suchst.
Ich habe da auch noch ein Boot rum stehen welches einen neuen Besitzer sucht.
Schau mal bitte hier.


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

passt kai:m
danke dir dolfin,hab das 410er mit dem linder 440 in der ängeren wahl.
servus ralf!
dein boot ist sicher auch nicht schlecht.ausstattung und abmessungen passen.trailer könnt ich auch dringend gebrauchen.aber einen motor hab ich eh selber,nur leider nicht passend mit dem kurzschaft für dein boot.
das ganze paket kann/will ich mir so nicht leisten.
aber danke dir für das angebot!
lg an alle
rob


----------



## Phill 748 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

shiiiiet kai..ich seh gerade ,dass ich das sportsman wegen der benötigung eines langschaft motors nicht fahren kann.ich hab ja nur einen 6 ps kurzschaft... hätt ich mir doch nur vor 2 jahren einen langschaft gekauft.wusste damals noch nicht ,dass du ein boot für kurzschaft auch mit langschaft fahren kannst...du also mit einem langschaft mit jeden bootstyp klar kommst.ärgerlich.


Hallo Rob,

ich schaue mich auch gerade wegen einem neuen Boot um mein absoluter favorit ist das *Linder 440 Fishing *
http://www.bootscenter-niederrhein.de/content/neuboote/linder-aluboote/440fishing/index.htmll lt. angabe ist das kurzschaft tauglich!
und hier http://www.das-boot-mueller.de/html/linder440.html


meine gründe sind jedenfalls das geringe gewicht,slipe es auch immer alleine,ausserdem alu ist sehr pflegeleicht und unproblematisch,ich war auch schon mehrmals mit einem Linder 410 unterwegs und war begeistert!
hast du vor das boot selber abzuholen od. tranportieren zu lassen,hab mich wegen des versandes noch nicht schlau gemacht!

falls du dich für das Boot entscheidest meld dich bei mir vielleicht gibts no a bissal an mengenrabatt!


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

Hallo Leute

Ich hatte ja nun lange genug das Linder 440 Fishing im Test.
Mein Fazit, ich würde es mir nicht mehr holen.
Ein paar Gründe dafür wurden hier ja schon genannt.
1. man kann es nicht selber reparieren,und es kann doch einmal passieren das man gerade wenn man es nicht slippen will einen Stein begegnet.
Dieses lässt sich auf Dauer nicht vermeiden wenn man am Strand an Land geht.
2.es dröhnt wie Sau auch bei einen 4 Takter hinten dran.
3. es verwindet sich doch bedenklich bei etwas stärkeren Seegang.
4. Die Schrauben von der hinteren Sitzbank lösen sich nach längeren Gebrauch, und müssen dann durch immer grössere ersetzt werden.
5, Die Bleche fangen hinten an ein zu reissen.
Kommt bestimmt davon, dass es doch etwas zu dünn vom Material her ist und die Vibrationen vom Motor durchs ganze Boot gehen.
Gruss Knurri.


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

interessant!danke dir ralf für deine ehrliche meinung!!
das gfk km-410 wird immer heisser...
lg rob

@phill:werd dich mal anschreiben!


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: welches angelboot?*

MoinMoin!

@ Knurri bei der Dauerbenutzung von Mietbooten auf der Ostsee kann ich das
durchaus nachvollziehen. Auch weil ich denke, dass viele an ein Mietboot mit dem
Gedanken "Ist doch nicht meins" dran gehen...

Das Dröhnen welches mein Boot auf leicht hatte kommt vom Auftriebskörper 
unter der Hinteren Sitzbank. Ich hab meinen gerade so fixiert, dass da nichts 
mehr dröhnt. Ist ca 30 Minuten Arbeit. Hab den die Arbeitsabläufe in Bilder 
dokumentiert falls jemand interesse hat.

Wie alt war Dein Boot denn wo es eingerissen ist? Meins ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und
hat noch keine Anzeichen für eine Ermüdung des Materials. Ich denke es ist auch eine
Frage der Belastung d.h. wenn ich mit dem 8PSer immer Vollgas "halbgleite"  ermüdet
es natürlich schneller als bei Verdrängerfahrt. 

Natürlich ist das Fishing keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau und hat nicht die Stabilität
eines GFK Bootes gleicher Größe. Zu dem ist das Alu im Winter genau so "warm" 
die das Wasser  h.d. Holzboden oder Teppich sind Pflicht- ich hab meins mit 
einem Campingteppich ausgestattet und werde diesen Winter auf Holzboden umrüsten.

Für die Ostsee ist das Linder suboptimal fürs Süßwasser jedoch das beste was ich jeh
hatte. Das jemand der an der Küste lebst kein Boot fürs Süßwasser braucht ist klar-
dann hätte ich damals auch was ganz anderes gekauft. 
(Wesendlich größer und mit viel mehr Power  )
Fürs Süßwasserangeln und tägliche Slippen (alleine), 
das was unser Rob machen möchte, ist das 120KG Boot (incl Motor) eine super Sache.


----------

